# Can I hook up two computers to eachother?



## Stanged (Nov 19, 2006)

Is it possible to use a cable between the two, because the file i need to transfer I downloaded. I can make a data dvd but the other computer that I need the file on has a cdrw in it and can't read dvd rom's. Can I somehow share the dvd rom between the computers or hook up the computers together without having to buy any equiptment? I have usb and parallel cables and different parallel adapter ends.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. You posted this in multi-media, I'm moving it to networking.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Certainly possible to network two computers with a cable.

For USB you need a special cable and the software that goes with it. Do NOT connect any USB cable between them unless you know that it is the right kind of cable.

I'm pretty sure that you can network with parallel connections; need a special cable (forget what it's called).

Best and easiest is to use a cross-over ethernet cable. Obviously both computers need ethernet adapters for this.

If this is a one-time transfer consider a USB flash drive. You can now find 1 GB ones for $20 US and don't have to learn anything about networking or file and printer sharing.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

EDIT: I was typing (with interuptions) as TerryNet was posting. Just listen to them.

The short answer is Yes if you are running recent versions of Windows ...

http://technet2.microsoft.com/Windo...f0e8-4b04-b0c8-2f2ba62cebad1033.mspx?mfr=true

A more specific answer would require us knowing the operating systems of both computers.

If both computers have Ethernet ports, a crossover Ethernet cable might be the easiest and quickest method.

Using parallel printer ports would work but would require a parallel port jumper cable with very specific wiring on both ends.

Using RS-232 serial ports would work using a suitable cable but would be slow.

Using USB ports would require a specialized USB cable that had USB "A" plugs on both ends and active electronics to match the voltages and signals without damaging the computers. You would also need special software on each computer to transfer files.


----------

